# Alert- Please Sign this petition (oops! no petition)



## Cowboy_Ken (May 7, 2013)

Go to this url for the petition 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/395/101/913/stop-the-sale-of-sea-turtles-as-food-in-new-york-city/
Stop the Sale of Sea Turtles as Food In New York City



Target: Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg
Sponsored by: Chris Parsons
Sea Turtles are being sold as food at Dahing Seafood Market on Mott Street in Manhattan. This petition is to inform Mayor Bloomberg so that the illegal sale of Sea Turtles at this market can be stopped.


In 2004 Mayor Bloomberg signed legislation outlawing the sale of products that contain endangered species. 


All sea turtles occurring in U.S. waters are listed under the Endangered Species Act (ESA) and are under the joint jurisdiction of NOAA Fisheries and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. 


Of the 7 species of sea turtles, 6 are found in U.S. waters: green, hawksbill, Kemp's ridley, leatherback, loggerhead, and olive ridley. The 7th species, the flatback, is found only in Australia, are rare and likely to become extinct.


Please sign this petition to tell Mayor Bloomberg to stop this illegal sale.


----------



## theelectraco (May 7, 2013)

*Alert- Please Sign this petition*

Signed!


----------



## wellington (May 7, 2013)

*RE: Alert- Please Sign this petition*

DONE and will pass it on. This is disgusting. What is wrong with people ugh, makes me sick. I sure hope these petitions work. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sueb4653 (May 7, 2013)

*RE: Alert- Please Sign this petition*

signed it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 7, 2013)

*Alert- Please Sign this petition*

Hi
Please hold off sending the petition around and signing it. Someone is going to that market to make sure there are sea turtles and not soft shell turtles. As the conservation person for the New York Turtle & Tortoise Society I get a lot of calls about the selling of sea turtles, and then they turn out to be soft shells. (both have flippers) I can't get through to Chris Parsons the author of the petition to find out what he saw, and his expertise in identifying turtles. But someone is going there first thing tomorrow morning to see exactly what the situation is. A turtle person.

My apologies on sending out the petition before I was sure they were sea turtles. An error caused by anger. 

Fortunately they are so far below the number of signatures they want before sending it to the Mayor, so no action has been taken by Care 2.
And if they are sea turtles they could be sold by now. Did Parson take photos? What sort of evidence does he have I can take to NYS DEC and USF&WS people so they would take action. 

Again my apologies. I should have waited. But sometimes you get so riled and angry and just want to act.
Something I should not have yielded to.

Allen Salzberg
Publisher/Editor
HerpDigest:The Only Free Internet-Only Weekly Newslettter that Reports on the Latest Reptile and Amphibian Scientific and Conservation News 
Go to www.herpdigest.org to subscribe
Committee Chair Conservation & Media Committees New York Turtle & Tortoise Society
Member of the IUCN Species Survival Group for Tortoises and Fresh Water Turtles


----------



## mike taylor (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Alert- Please Sign this petition*

Signed,thanks for passing this on . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2013)

*RE: Alert- Please Sign this petition*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> *Again my apologies. I should have waited. But sometimes you get so riled and angry and just want to act.
> Something I should not have yielded to.*
> 
> Allen Salzberg
> ...



A cautionary tale?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 9, 2013)

*Alert- Please Sign this petition*

The petition was wrong in many ways, but most important, it was a large soft shell, not a sea turtles. Misinformation is dangerous. Its like crying wolf once too often. When the wolf is really here they won't come. Kill the petition. 
To subscribe to Herp Digest, send a message to [email protected]. Wait for a confirmation message in your email. Simply Reply to the message (no text is necessary), and your address will be automatically added to the mailing list.


----------

